# Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on hde4

## dream sequencer

ho questo errore, kernel 2.6.1

mi diceva che non avevo caricato il devfs nel kernel, ed era vero. ho attivato devfs nel kernel e ho ricompilato, ed ecco che mi da questo errore, prima andava bene. ho provato a togliere devfs e non va. 

hde1=boot

hde2=win

hde3=swap

hde4=linux

qualcuno sa qualcosa?

----------

## MyZelF

Hai già fatto una ricerca sul forum? Troverai diversi post simili a questo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=99148

In altre parole: sei sicuro che la configurazione del tuo boot manager sia corretta e che il tuo kernel comprenda il necessario per accedere al fs della tua partizione di root compilato built-in?

----------

## shev

Sicuro di aver compilato staticamente e NON come modulo il supporto al filesystem da te scelto (resier, ext3 etc)? In /etc/fstab che hai?

Cmq consiglio *caldamente* una ricerca sul forum, magari nella sezione ita con key [FAQ] perchè il tuo problema l'hanno già avuto decine di altri utenti e quindi ci sono decine di topic cone decine di risposte... inutile reinventare la ruota ogni volta.

p.s.: tra le politiche del forum c'è quella di bloccare i topic doppi o ripetuti in modo evidente e clamoroso, come credo avrete notato negli ultimi giorni. Quindi usate la funzione di ricerca del forum o rischiate di vedervi bloccare i vostri topic. Non è per cattiveria, ma per mantenere ordinato e usabile il forum, oltre che per mantenere certi standard qualitativi che ormai contraddistinguono la comunità Gentoo  :Razz: 

----------

## dream sequencer

ok scusate tutti ma sono 3 ore che ci provo e mi sono letto 14 post ma non ho risolto ancora, cercherò *ancora*, speriamo perchè mi andava di provarlo sto 2.6

----------

## bld

scusate mi.. ma mi trovo ad afrontare lo stesso problema.. e sono molto molto incaz***to.. e' vero che ci sono numerosi topic x questo problema, pero io una soluzione vera e propria non l'ho trovata. Prima pensavo che fosse un problema "ReiserFS" specific, invece poi ho capito che non e' cosi. Lilo non centra molto (oppure si? append=nodevfs pare che a volte e' il problema pero, ho bottato senza opzioni particolari altre volte). Cercando sul forum ho trovato l'opzione "windows partition table" per il kernel 2.6.x che .. mi ha aiutato la prima volta, la seconda volta che ho compilato il kernel sempre lo stesso problema.. oramai sta diventanto una specie di rulete, secondo me e' un specie di bug gentoo-iana..

EDIT: Shev sei troppo severo!  :Razz: 

nooooooooo era un scherzo eheheh

alla proxima!

----------

